# Film Catering



## Cashn (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone else do it? I worked a few screwed up weeks last year when my buddy needed the extra help when there were 300 extras or French hours (24hr shifts) but I've been doing it full time for a few months now since I left my FoH job. Just wondering if there's anyone else I can share my pain with hehe.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 14, 2016)

Never done any film stuff, but plenty for bands and other musicians/groups. 
Terribly long days.
Terrible food.
Sometimes it's someone I'd like to see, but I'm too tired to truly enjoy the show(days usually start around 3am)....and if it's a younger crowd: I'm either suspected of being a narc or just "creepy old guy".


----------



## ecchef (Jun 15, 2016)

Never again. Did a bit of that a looong time ago in the City. Nitwit P/As always ensured it was a cluster****.


----------



## joshsy81 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've only been the catering adjunct to the normal craft services, either late shooting or on the lot special request. The company has both restaurant and truck and the truck does the catering. Good experiences there. I have done private catering for "stars" in the earlie years of my career. Self entitled dbags bags although some are cool.


----------



## Cashn (Jun 15, 2016)

Hehe long hoursand cluster ***** sound about right. Food isn't fine dining but I feel like it's a damn good meal for what we have to work with. We do it out of a food truck with a 3 or 4 man crew, more if it's a ton of people. 2 prepping/cooking and 1 or two running and setting up. If it's just three the sous hops off and picks up the slack outside of the truck. Ny strip, fried chicken, and mahi are the main proteins tomorrow along with pasta, 2 starch and 2 veg and gravies for the steak/chicken. Same thing every day but completely different beef/pork, chicken, fish and pasta/ 2 starch and 2 veg. And that's just the hot line for lunch, cold line is 30+ items. That's Just lunch, breakfast is a whole nother beast. Gets difficult not repeating recipes and keeping things fresh. Themed days are fun when we do BBQ/ middle eastern/ Mexican/etc but usually requires a lot more prep. It's hell but I'm liking it right now and learning a lot as the owner took me on as his sous for a show we're doing out of town. And it's nice feeding a crew of people who appreciate what you do, getting to know them and taking care of them.


----------

